# walcot nation day



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone else going?


----------



## user47632 (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe - I thought it was going to be raining today, but seems nice!

Do you know exactly what's going on? If there's some funky music I'll be tempted.


----------



## sned (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah, don't think i'm gonna make it. Went the first time it was in kensington meadows.
Was ok - nice weather. 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 7, 2009)

why is theo walcott getting his own nation and day???


dave


----------



## mattie (Jun 7, 2009)

They close off walcot street - the erstwhile 'artisan' part of Bath - and have a good old knees up.  Usually a good laugh, but I'd wish they'd do it on a saturday as I can't afford the hangover on monday.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> They close off walcot street - the erstwhile 'artisan' part of Bath - and have a good old knees up.  Usually a good laugh, but I'd wish they'd do it on a saturday as I can't afford the hangover on monday.



walcott was better in the 80s blah blah, it did have more of an alternative feel then, but now there's chain restaurants/bars there, the hat and feather is no more, still got that antique shop stuff though


----------



## mattie (Jun 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> walcott was better in the 80s blah blah, it did have more of an alternative feel then, but now there's chain restaurants/bars there, the hat and feather is no more, still got that antique shop stuff though



And the Bell, and the little chapel behind the curry house a bit further up - I'm not sure if it extends down as far as the tramsheds (bar ha ha) altough I could be wrong.  But yes, it's a slightly different feel when it's on a road with shops selling £1500 Swedish armchairs and specialist paints and rugs.


----------



## sned (Jun 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> They close off walcot street - the erstwhile 'artisan' part of Bath - and have a good old knees up.  Usually a good laugh, but I'd wish they'd do it on a saturday as I can't afford the hangover on monday.



Not any more they don't. Last few years its been in Kensington Meadows, off London Road. Not as good if you ask me.


----------



## mattie (Jun 7, 2009)

sned said:


> Not any more they don't. Last few years its been in Kensington Meadows, off London Road. Not as good if you ask me.



When did they do that?  Last time I went was at least 5 years ago, no idea they'd stopped doing it.

Mind you, the meadows are quite nice, although it's not near that many decent pubs.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate that stupid paintshop on Walcot! At least Tridias always had some cool gubbinz on show.... 

Not going, bit far away, but got good memories of it.... have fun anyway people! I thought they moved it to the meadows too, like has been said.... was way cooler as a street party thing tho...


----------



## sned (Jun 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> When did they do that?  Last time I went was at least 5 years ago, no idea they'd stopped doing it.
> 
> Mind you, the meadows are quite nice, although it's not near that many decent pubs.



I think the first time was 2006. Yer, the only pub near is the Porter butt really. 
And they charge £4 to get in. And if the time i went is anything to go by, they dont like you taking your own booze in


----------

